# Sponsors



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got a few in the sig.. may have a few more coming.. have had a few that i have parted ways from...


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

im on the pro staff for vaportrail. i applied and then about a week ago i got an email saying congrats that ive been selected. I traded my bow so my new one should be here in about 2-3 dyas.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm workin on gettin sponsored but i dont even know how I'm supposed to get noticed! Any advice??


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

depends on the level of sponsors you want.. some don't take much, send in apps/apply.... others you have to meet requirements before you are eligible.. and more or less the final tier you apply/are asked if you would like to shoot for them


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I need to look into sendin in applications... what are some good ones to look into?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what do you shoot now? strings, sight, rest, release, arrows, vanes, etc... all that

what level of staff you lookin at? how many shoots you hit/how do you finish? and how much do you do for the sport?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I shoot a Mathew's. I'm really not sure about the sight or rest. They both came with the bow. I shoot Genesis arrows. I ont have anythin else on my bow. I'm not really sure how to answer the last three. The first two of the last three, I'm not sure what you mean...


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

I got sponsers from bowtech, our local shop , and some more to follow in the next 2-3 months for 4- H nationals. Will post pics tomorrow if I can


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The best way to get sponsored is like Jacob said. Just look at your equipment. Most the times if its on your bow then you like it enough to use it. Just send in applications for the companies that make the equipment.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay. I will. Thanks.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just remember most larger companies won't give you a look without experience and some credentials on your resume


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

And I have only 3 competitions I could put on my resume... So I'm gonna have to go for smaller companies and maybe some bow shops. I could maybe ask Hunter's Hollow or Avery since I got my bow and sight at HH and my rest at Avery's...


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I have no idea how to get a resume so I'm about to email the guy who does bows at the Hunter's Hollow closest to me... any idea what I should say?? I'm nervous!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

gotta build up a shooter resume to send out when you apply.. shops are the outlier, some are easy some are really tough. most require some work from their staff either at the shop, booths at shows, or both. You are kinda at the mercy of the shop for what you can and can not shoot at time, what shoots you have to go to, how much you have to work put in at the booth.. etc.


my shop is pretty lax, i help out at the shop when i'm up there.. done some work at the range, put new bales in, tuned bows built arrows... all that fun stuff. I get some perks, but not much as they aren't a high volume dealer. 

Most shops don't accept many youth if any onto staff and if they do they are ones that shoot very very well(national wins, state/national records)... if they are accepted they get really good at fletchin arrows, cause they end up doing lots of it.

also why do you want sponsors? is it because you want to promote the product or just for discounts?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I figured I'd be taken more seriously as a shooter if I was sponsored. No one down here takes me seriously simply because I'm a female shooter, even though I could probably outshoot most of the naysayers. It gets on my nerves. And discounts would be nice but they dont really influence my wanting of this.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

pics would help  haha sorry, just had to.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Pics would help for what? Haha. A sponsorship or gettin people to take me seriously?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

kinda a catch 22.. you want to be taken serious like lots of shooters, but to be taken serious you need to be serious and have what it takes to back it up. 

Scores aren't the sole things that companies base their decisions on, but they take them into accounts.... my shooting has improved and some sponsors have come with it. so far a 19th overall finish in vegas is better than a state title. the larger the shoot, the more they notice.

i'm guessing you let the shop work on your bow?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm serious about my shooting and I can back it up. The only place I can shoot at the moment is 4H and there's not many competitions so I really dont know where I can go to get more titles. And I dont let the shop work on my bow anymore unless I'm there. Last time I let a shop work unsupervised on my bow, it wasnt my choice. My stepdad took it without telling me while I was a school and I and I had to get the whole thing reset.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

do you shoot 5spot/vegas? what do you average?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't shot in a while. I haven't done 5spot/vegas. I've done JOAD and 3D at state and at district, we just shot 4 rounds of 5 arrows at bag targets. I got a 136 out of 200 at district. I donno know my averages. I really dont even know what 5spot is. I suck at 3D cuz I can't judge distances.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

before i'd look into sponsors too heavy i would shoot a couple games and get an average down.. just need a starting point to work from


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah you're right... What should I get my average on? JOAD or 3D? Or both? I don't even know where I can go to get some competitions in.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

5spot or vegas is preferable.. but i'm guessing joad is like a 900 round condensed?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I donno what 5spot, vegas, or 900 round is. I think we have different names for the rounds in different regions. What is 5spot and vegas?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

5spot is shot more common in most of the states, but there are sections where vegas is tops. 

5spot/blue face is 60 arrows shot at a blue and white face at 20yds. x and white score 5pts blue scores 4. total is 300 60x.

vegas is shot on a multi color 40cm face or vegas face. the x and inner yellow ring score 10, rest of yellow is 9, then it counts down to 6(blue).. total of 300 30x.

900 is shot at a larger multi color face at several distances, 30 arrows from each for a total of 900


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

For JOAD, we shoot targets similar to vegas targets except there's only one multicolored face on the target. I've shot 5spot targets but never in competition. Just practice. I've shot these targets before, but not in competiton except 900 but we only did 20 arrows total and the most you can get is a total of 200.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ok.. the joad shoots a single spot 40cm.. at 18m.. you can shoot a 3spot for joad too, but they may score inner 10 scoring


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay... So where can I even go to get an average for 5spot or vegas? Can I just shoot and average it myself?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

your local shop if they have a range should have both targets. i'd shoot on a couple diff days a blueface game... shoot 3 or 4 and get an average


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay great... Thanks. Is there anythin else you think I should know?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay, time for me to weigh in on this...

I've been sponsored/shooting staffer for a few years now. You can read my sig to see by who. Just so you know where I come from.

One of the biggest things about this, I learned before my shop put me on staff. I shot Bowtech at the time and was asking my rep some of the same questions you were wondering, and she gave me the best advice. Companies aren't going to give you free/cheap stuff and trust you with their good name if they aren't going to get something out of it. Your JOB is to PROmote their stuff; that's what a PRO shooter is for. You're there to sell their toys. You have to be friendly, courteous, helpful, and approachable. You need to be able to talk to people about their stuff intelligently and answer all their questions. You have to let them shoot and try your stuff, all with a smile. You sell their stuff and spread the good word. Basically, you represent the company every time you put on that shirt and shoot their stuff, so you need to be able to handle that responsibility. 

As far as being a great shooter to get sponsored, there's kind of a line. I'd consider myself a great shot, but I'm no Reo or Brady. So you don't need to win the World Championships to be sponsored. At the same time, you have to make their product look good. If you shoot the lowest score at a tournament and then tell somebody to go buy that brand of bow, did you really make their stuff look good? If you're going to say something is the best product out there, you better be able to prove it down range. 

The other thing is general archery knowledge. You need to know what you're talking about when you say things. As a shooter, you promote the sport as a whole, not just the brand. If somebody has a question about ANYTHING, equipment, tuning, rules, form, whatever, you should be able to answer. Now, you don't have to know everything; I know I don't. But, you do need to have a good grasp on most things. 

Now here's more of my personal philosophy, and Jacob has kind of touched on it already. If you are shooting for a living, you should shoot who pays most. That just makes sense. But since most of us here shoot for fun, you should support and shoot for the companies you personally believe in. I think it's kind of unethical to say this product is the best, when really you wish you had a different one. To me, that's lying. Lots of people "name shop" and get on staffs just to get toys or another name on their shirt. As far as I'm concerned, if I wouldn't shoot it anyway, I wouldn't shoot for them, no matter what they give me. All of the companies I shoot for, I supported them first, then they supported me. I feel that is the only honest way to go. Some may disagree with me on this, but it's really how I feel. 

Basically, know what you're talking about, and be able to support it. People will start looking at you when get good enough and responsible enough to handle it. Just keep working hard, and try to make friends with connections. I wish you the best of luck with this.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> Okay, time for me to weigh in on this...
> 
> I've been sponsored/shooting staffer for a few years now. You can read my sig to see by who. Just so you know where I come from.
> 
> ...


x2. I agree completely with Adam. Atleast I think your name is Adam haha.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I was on a shooting program for martin. While shooting a martin i won 5 state championships and 2 sectional championships but i only won 2 of them while actual on the program. Then it got to the point where i was more or so being used and it wasn't worth it so i dropped out of the program. Martin doesn't have much to offer anyways. I was also on a gold tip program for like a year and that became a bunch of BS so i dropped that. Now im just a shop shooter which works out great because there is no BS and i get things at good prices. I am also on the bernie prostaff so the stabilizers and the releases come at a good price. I didnt have to apply i got offered to shoot for them. 
One year ago i was at the deer and turkey expo. I was just fouling around shooting all the bows and i was in a darton booth. I was shooting there bows and the owner of darton came and was watching me shoot and then he started to ask me a whole bunch of questions about what i have all done in the archery world so i told him. I didnt know he was the owner of the company at the time. The man walked away and came back with a full out shooters form. I read threw the form and it was super dumb and the deals werent that great and they dont have much to offer for bows so i took it home and threw it in the garbage. 
Im basicly shooting as a nobody who has 7 state championships and 2 sectional championships. I have to say its a neat feeling shooting at a national tournament and be in the top flights and being surrounded by hoyt shirts!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam makes good points. What Adam doesn't say is what he does and has done for his shop and helping to promote archery in his area. 

On top of what he said, you need to represent the company and sport well on and off the course


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I could represent well for any company that wanted me to rep for them. I like to think of myself as a pretty approachable and friendly person. I shoot well enough in my own opinion for someone who just got their first bow this year and just recently started shooting competitions. I'm dedicated enough to where I'm getting better. The only problem is I'm not knowledgeable enough of the sport to be able to answer questions and I don't even know how I would go about approaching someone and asking for a sponsorship or writing up a resume and turning it in. But I'm a fast learner. I just don't know where I can go to get the information I need. I could research, but I don't even know where to start. I'm not old enough to get a job at a bow shop or anything and even if I was, I could only work weekends and two days out of the work week. No one would want to hire me. So I really don't know what I can do.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see if Bridger weighs in on this at all...

As for being dedicated, and all that.... Ok how to put this, the dedication aspect of shooting/repping a company is diff than just giving your all. I'm not tryin to scare you off, just saying how it is... You put in countless hours getting your game good, learning bt, tuning, and all that. Most of which is done without any sponsors. Let alone the hours you spend reading up and learning new info on Other aspects of the shot process and tuning. 

Since you are still in the youth div's and will be for a few years, I would work on your game before I persued large sponsors. When you make the step up to the adult div i'd start getting my name out there and building up a list of sponsors. But make sure you believe in the product and dont do it because you can just get on staff


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll represent the other side since not to many have yet, though some did touch on the subject.

For me personally, I love archery and love trying out new products just like everyone else. But you have to ask yourself some questions and answer then honestly...first off, what can I do for the sport? What do I have to offer that current prostaffers don't have to offer...can I live up to their standards? How much time do I wan't to devote to the staff postition? I'm I doing this because there's a product a truly believe in or do I just want discounts and a shooter's shirt?

Yeah, I know a lot of people asked those question already but it truly is important to think about. For me personally, as much as I love archery, when I ask myself these questions, sadly enough, there really isn't much that I can do for the company themselves...that's why you don't see any pro staff positions in my signature; not because I don't love the sport, but because I'm not quite ready to dedicate that much time into it. Currently, for me it's just a hobby and I enjoy learning new things and teaching people what I know, but it's just that...a hobby...for now at least. Maybe once I get school out of the way I might pursue it more, but as of now I'm not quite ready.

That doesn't mean you can't be a great archer and mentor to the sport though.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I think Jacob might be right. I should work on my game and then put my name out there. I'm willing to devote as much free time as I have to the sport, but my parents are the ones that have to take me places for the next 10 months and I don't know if they'd be willing to let me devote all my time to workshops and booths and sponsors-- especially if they thought my grades would suffer. I don't really know what I could do for the sport besides promote as well as I could. And I would promote a product I believed it, not just someone that offered me a good deal. I'm not in it for discounts. But I really should focus on archery just as a hobby for now and then try to get my name out later... Thanks guys. I'll remember all this.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For me, this is what I am going to do for a career. Currently as supplement, but at one point it will be what I do for a living. 

Jake, Adam, Aaron, and others... they know how much I've put into my game and then the countless hours learning about tuning, and all that fun stuff. So for me it's worth the time and effort to better myself, my game, and my position in the industry. Going pro isn't an over night thing, unless your Bridger, it's something that you set the groundwork for when you are young then move into as you mature. By that I am saying, sure I can shoot good scores but in practice or local shoots is way diff than on the line next to reo and Braden. I shoot for some great companies and I'm am honored to shoot for them, but I would be in the same place I am now without them if that makes sense.

By all means don't get scared off, the sport needs more shooters...


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm definitely not scared off. I know I can learn all I need to and get better and eventually put in countless hours working and learning and shooting. I just can't do it right now. I know I'll get there eventually though. Like you said, I should set the groundwork now and move into when I get older and have more time. I could shoot for a college team or something.


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

I definetly agree with N7709K, and I am currently hoping to become a staff shooter one day. ahaha. I was just looking for advice on how you got your sponsorships and if anybody has an example of and application form just so I know how you format the form so when I apply ill know my stuff. Although I am going to wait a couple of years because I am young, 14 years old. I have been talked to by an owner of a certain bow company but he agreed with me for a waiting a few years because this is the age where many kids quit archery. I know I will stay in the sport but I also know that I am capable of shooting better. Just have to keep practicing I guess... I wish we shot 5 spots up here in Alberta, although I really like FITA 3 spot.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if this has been said already, but one of the most important things you need to do to start laying the ground work is get with a shop. If you don't have a good shop near you, this is going to be hard. But if you live pretty close to one, start going there. Get to know the people and make friends there. Become loyal to them, and they will be loyal to you. Even offer to lend a hand when they need it. 

That's honestly how I got started being sponsored. I started shooting at a shop because they have a JOAD program I first learned in (still shoot in it, and even help coach it from time to time). When I realized I'm going to have a bow in my hand the rest of my life, I started going a lot. Not just on weekends when we had class, but during the week to practice. I'd help with cleanup and setting up new bails and stuff like that. Everybody knew me there, and I was already kind of part of the family. Eventually, when the owner decided to take on some new staff, she saw my dedication, loyalty, and maturity, and extended the offer. 

Now, I'm still there a number of times a week, whether I'm on the clock or not. When I am, I fletch, sweep, build the rest of the arrow, teach people how to shoot, general customer service and sales, and whatever else I'm asked to do. lol Even when I'm not on the clock, I still help out if we're short handed and there's lots of customers. That's part of what I was saying before: always be friendly and polite, and especially be willing to lend a hand, even when you don't have to. 

From that shop-shooter position, I was able to talk to some other companies and get with them (in my sig). Most of them won't accept you unless you already do shoot for a shop. That really is the first stepping stone, and honestly, it's probably the best deal around anyway. 

I do want to warn you, though, and I think you've realized this already, but don't start hanging out at a shop if all you want is a sponsorship. Be there because you care about the people there and you genuinely like being there. If you fit, they'll take you. They'll know if all you want is stuff. 

Again, best of luck, good shooting, and merry Christmas.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam, 

How many hrs a week do you think you put in between joad and working at the shop?

I know all the work I do at my shop is pro bono, but it does come with perks. Along with what Adam said, not that there is really much left to say, But keep in mind the shop usually gets asked quite freuently to take someone on as a shop shooter.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Adam,
> 
> How many hrs a week do you think you put in between joad and working at the shop?
> 
> I know all the work I do at my shop is pro bono, but it does come with perks. Along with what Adam said, not that there is really much left to say, But keep in mind the shop usually gets asked quite freuently to take someone on as a shop shooter.


That really depends. I don't even work every weekend, so it all depends on the week. And I don't work during the week too often during school, but I do a lot on breaks and over the summer. It just depends on when they need me and when I can. I do coach there a few hours a week, too, but it's private, not for the shop.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, 

Joad is a great way to get your feet wet and the comp side and get your name out there through scores and coaches. 

Adam, your a better shooter than you let on bud. You started with truball first? Right? 

To set a good ground work you need to go in with a couple things in mind. The most important being to what level you want to persue archery to. Do you wanna become one of the top pro's? Or do you wanna just have a good time a shoot for fun? After that comes the hardest, not the most important, really, but the hardest... You have to decide if you want to do whatever it takes to help and aid other archers. By this I mean more than advise, I mean you have to be willing to loan bows sights releases arrows all of that at a moments notice. Sometimes for a decent amount of time. Not that I'd ever ask for some of it back, but I got some stuff loaned out to a fellow shooter (ok, I lied, Aaron I want my scope cover!), couple actually. 

I've loaned sights, arrows, bows, all of that... Not because I wanted to get more sales for any company, but because at the level I have matriculated to that's what was warranted. 

The third thing and Adam said is your goal is to promote the pruduct.. Pro staff means promotional. So you have to let people try it and all of that. Now I'm not saying at the line in Vegas you have to give up your stuff(possibly ya do, depends o how nice ya are) but when the scorin round is done take the shooter that asked you questions aside to the practice range and let them fling some arrows. I do that all the time at the shop, anyone that wants to shoot my bow or bows are more than welcome.. Helped with some sales actually...

As for forms and that, no two are the same... Usually ya send in an a resume and see what happens


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I would love to become a top pro shooter but I wanna have fun doin it too. I love archery. I have all my equipment I need and want right now so there's not really anythin I COULD get a discount on if I was a promoter. I'm not sure I'm willin to let people shoot my bow and loan out equipment (not that I have much). I think it seems more appealing to me to just work in a bow shop and get to know the people in there and learn all I can and shoot as good as I can than anything. I'm probably gonna try to get promoted and get a job at Hunter's Hollow eventually but I think I'm just gonna go with what happens right now.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

lol Thanks Jacob. Yah, I started shooting a TruBall Stinger. Got target panic real bad, so I started shooting the Loesche (it's like the Evo, but I think it came out first). Once I got over that and figured out my back tension, a buddy of mine handed me the HT I'm currently shooting. 

Jacob's right about loaning stuff out. There's no rule that you HAVE to give your toys away. But, I'm pretty sure most of the contracts I've signed said I needed to let other people shoot my stuff if they asked. How else are they going to know if they like it unless they try it? Again, that's why you get their product: to show it off and get other people to buy it too. 

As far as loaning things, that's something important to me. I've borrowed more things than I can count from very generous people, and none of them asked for anything in return. I've borrowed arrows, binos, range finders, releases, sights, just about everything at some point because I either needed it and couldn't afford it at the time, or I wanted to try it out for an extended period of time. Now that my stable is starting to fill up with extras and equipment I don't use right now, I'm starting to loan my own stuff out. One of my students is shooting a spare stab, and I've given out a part of my sight I didn't need. I think of it like the whole "Pay it forward" concept. People have been awesome enough to do it for me in the past (and for sure in the future, too), and now that I'm in a position to return the favor to the next generation, I do when I can. Again, there's no written rule, but it's just sort of good karma. It also ties in with the whole "friendly and helpful" thing.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I would loan out somethin I hadn't payed for myself. Like if I had a bow that a sponsor had given me to promote, then yeah I would let people borrow it. But I myself think it would be very rude to ask to borrow somethin that someone hadn't offered me for an extended period of time. That's how I was raised. Like my instructor let me borrow his stabilizer to see if I liked it but he offered it to me. I wouldn't have asked for it. But if it's someone I know for a fact is gonna return it in good shape or, if they dont return it, at least take care of it, then I would loan it out. But someone I don't know at all, I wouldn't loan a piece of expensive equipment out. An arrow or two, yeah, but not somethin like a sight.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Michaela MMM said:


> I would loan out somethin I hadn't payed for myself. Like if I had a bow that a sponsor had given me to promote, then yeah I would let people borrow it.


When I said "borrow", I meant try out. Dont wanna get anyone confused thinkin I'd be that careless. I'm young but I'm not stupid


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

No, we're not talking about complete strangers. I wouldn't loan out my stuff to some random guy on the street. I'd have to trust them first. But, I wouldn't have much problem with most people shooting my stuff just to try it out.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I would loan out stuff to people I trust that know what they're doing. Like my instructor or his kid. I would let someone shoot my bow if I knew they knew enough not to do somethin stupid like dry fire it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I understand what you mean but let me give you some examples.

1. World class shooter is a week from team trials for team USA. Sight craps out, would you loan him one to make the trials?
2. Same shooter qualifies for team, would you loan him a backup bow that you had to custom build to fit him for a backup?
3. Would you ne'er ask for the above back?

I've been in those situations and made some of those choices. I loaned Aaron my ax3000, scope and box of lenses plus a scope cover. I loaned him a bow I custom built up for him so he could compete. I got my scope back due to need and bow back because he was done with it. 

Now I got the bow as a shooter bow, one of my bows from Hoyt to compete with. Aaron needed a favor and that's how friends treat friends, I know he would do the same for me if I needed it.

I know your young and have a limited tourney experience but you wanna look a the big picture. Aaron shoots better than I do, he gets the bow. When it comes to aiding a fellow shooter, the better shooter is who you want per se


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Any of the shooters I have met in open fs for mn i'd loan my bow to tomorrow. Half the yamfs I loan it, and then some other shooters.

But anyone can try it, and some can borrow it


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

If it was custom built for him, I'd let him borrow it without asking for it back because first of all, why do I need it? It's built for him, not me. And I would let someone borrow a scope to make trials but I'd have to ask for it back if I only had one. Don't assume that just because I'm young, I can't look at the bigger picture and make a good decision


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok let me back up, it was setup for me... I had to put diff cams off another personal bow to put on this one to fit aaron's dl and spec. So I custom built it for him after he asked.

I have one scope with glass, two sights(one with Aaron), and them some assorted stuff.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Let's ignore the fact that I have no idea how to custom build a bow and that my parents probably wouldnt let me modify my bow anyway. If the decision was completely up to me, I could pull off the cam transfer, and I knew for a fact he knew what we was doing and knew how to take care of the bow (which he must if he's a world class shooter), then yes I would loan it out. I would loan out what this guy needed if I knew him well enough that I knew I could ask for it back if I had to without any complications or hard feelings and I knew he was gonna be smart with it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, so you would ask for it back?

That's the hard part, not asking for stuff back Til your in need


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

If I needed it, I'd wait until he was done. If I didn't, I'd probably forget I had loaned it out until he either said somethin about it or I ended up needin it.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Instead of acting like I know and knew exactly what to do to get where I am now, I'll just give a little back ground on how I got here. 

When I first started shooting, I always ended up going to the same shop to shoot and purchase my equipment. I got to know the shop owner pretty well to the point that he would start to ask me how I was doing at shoots. After awhile, he asked me if I wanted to be a "shop shooter." 

A few years after that, I started competing in more and more national tournaments. By this time, I had also been lucky enough to have been offered a coop shooter position for hoyt thru my shop slowing me to get bows for 30 to 50 percent off. 

And last year, I was able to be lucky enough to have an amazing year indoors. And at one tournament, the ISAA pro am, I was able to somehow have a once in a lifetime weekend where I was able to not only win my class outright, but to also out shoot the pros. After that, I was approached by a few different companies who offered me positions on their staff. And to be honest, not wanting to venture too far from what I was already shooting, I decided to only shoot for Specialty Archery because I knew how well their products worked already. I was offered a string deal and a release deal that I didn't accept because I not only had personal experience with one, but did research on the other and decided that the price of how it might change my shooting didn't outweigh the price of not having to pay. 

So when everyone tells you that its only about the money, that's not totally true. While it does have a large influence, the product has to be good as well. 

Like a broken tape recorder, I'm going to tell you to find a good shop and to attend tournaments and to conduct yourself in a proper manner. Be a person people like to talk to and talk to other people. But, you will also need a good amount of luck. It's all about knowing where to find it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for weighing in bridge, Great info


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, thank you. I'm definitely gonna remember everything you guys told me.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I just picked up another one yesterday.. Well reupped


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

just go shoot and have fun... i have two sponsors, and i'm workin on a few more. but i have Doinker Stabilization and Vaportrail Archery


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i will add, i never shot any national tournaments, but i shot shoots every weekend, scores were up at the top with some of the best shooters in Wisconsin. all that matters is that you go and give yourself a good name, and don't cock off. to get my sponsorships, which i was super suprised to get, because i haven't competed on a national level yet, i was honest on my resume. i am super glad to have my sponsorships, i love the products, and that's what matters. i attend a good, well-known shop, that even though i don't shoot for, i will always give a good name. 

go and promote the products you are shooting, even if you're not on that product's staff. because there is a possibility that if you are promoting that product, a rep or someone from that company will see you, and you will get you that much closer to gettting on a staff. this year i will be shooting ASA and NFAA state, and all the other state shoots that i shot last year, like the GAB Championships, which is shot by some of the best 3d shooters in the state. 

Bridger was right when he says that shooting on a staff isn't for the money, or not the whole reason that is. it is because you like that product. NEVER shoot on a staff if you don't feel comfortable shooting that product. heck, i just set my new personal spot record with the products that i am COMFORTABLE shooting, and i'm super thankful for it. i can only hope to get better from here on out, and compete more and more, and get noticed. which is what the sport of competitive archery is about.


----------

